

Ask HN: Do you guys know any awesome tech companies in Berlin? - jscoder

After high school I want to make an internship at some awesome tech company in Berlin, as I'm going to study there.<p>The two well-known Berlin startups are SoundCloud and 6Wunderkinder, but what other tech companies are located in Berlin?
======
paulosman
Readmill and Gidsy are also Berlin based. I know of txtr too, but only because
they share an office with SoundCloud :-)

------
Darraghb
Check out <http://berlinstartupmap.com/>

------
cjbenedikt
Etsy

